# Reclining BHMS



## rabbitislove (Jan 24, 2009)

Since ya'll love picture threads. Im thinking we should do this monthly, or bi monthy and with a theme. My picture suggestion? I think BHMs should post pictures of themselves lying on beds, on couches (think reubens...not the sandwiches..well..maybe those too) and looking sexy. Any takers?


----------



## chicken legs (Jan 24, 2009)

hehehe...well this might take a while ....but i am verrry patient


----------



## kinkykitten (Jan 24, 2009)

:eat2::eat2: I'm never one to turn down some sexy BHM eye candy! Sounds good to me!


----------



## topher38 (Jan 24, 2009)

Ok OK here ya are, little old but fits the bill


----------



## chicken legs (Jan 24, 2009)

YES...yes it does...


----------



## WillSpark (Jan 24, 2009)

I'll see what I can do...what I really need is an FFA photographer to get rid of all of those awkward angles or mirrors.


----------



## kinkykitten (Jan 25, 2009)

topher38.... That's the stuff! :eat2::eat2:


----------



## johnnytattoos (Jan 25, 2009)

............


----------



## SoliloquyOfaSiren (Jan 25, 2009)

johnnytattoos said:


> ............



sexy lmao


----------



## chicken legs (Jan 25, 2009)

johnnytattoos said:


> ............




Now that is ubber hot..i must admit i love rockin the black tube socks and undies myself.


----------



## kinkykitten (Jan 25, 2009)

Hahahaaa... Looking hot there johnnytattoos


----------



## cammy (Jan 26, 2009)

Gotta love the George!


----------



## MaryElizabethAntoinette (Jan 26, 2009)

topher38 said:


> Ok OK here ya are, little old but fits the bill



Ooo sexy. I wonder what I'm staring at. xP




johnnytattoos said:


> ............



Oh the hilarity!


----------



## orinoco (Jan 26, 2009)

dunno about "looking sexy" but here are a couple of reclining pics of me from the last couple of years......


----------



## kinkykitten (Jan 26, 2009)

Nice contribution, orinoco :eat2:


----------



## Roy C. (Jan 27, 2009)

bad pic, but something.... 

View attachment recline.jpg


----------



## chicken legs (Jan 28, 2009)

orinoco said:


> dunno about "looking sexy" but here are a couple of reclining pics of me from the last couple of years......



Very sexy and even sexier feet...yes i have a foot fetish as well


----------



## chicken legs (Jan 28, 2009)

Roy C. said:


> bad pic, but something....



mmm........belly


----------



## kinkykitten (Jan 28, 2009)

:eat2: Keep em coming guys :eat2:


----------



## gorddito (Jan 28, 2009)

not specially made for the occasion, but i think it fit as "reclining"


----------



## chicken legs (Jan 28, 2009)

gorddito said:


> not specially made for the occasion, but i think it fit as "reclining"



Nipples and Bellybuttons..oh my:eat2:


----------



## gorddito (Jan 29, 2009)

thank you so much Chicken legs, i though i had wrecked the thread


----------



## Melian (Jan 30, 2009)

gorddito said:


> thank you so much Chicken legs, i though i had wrecked the thread



Wrecked it.....with hotness. Oh!

LOL...I was going to say one other thing, but it is just too disgusting to post, even for me. Let's just say that your pic is sexy. :bow:


----------



## Gyrene (Jan 31, 2009)

While this picture is in a technical gray area... it is a picture of me in a reclining position; in a recliner for that matter (after doing a large shot of Bacardi 151 & choking: DOH!)


----------



## kinkykitten (Jan 31, 2009)

Very nice Gyrene  Thanks for sharing and welcome to dims :happy:


----------



## chicken legs (Jan 31, 2009)

Hi Gyrene and i welcome your hottness.


----------



## Gyrene (Jan 31, 2009)

Thanks for your kind words and I'd like to state that I'm happy to be here. Thanks again for the warm welcome.


----------



## WhiteHotRazor (Feb 1, 2009)

not the greatest pic but it fit the thread description


----------



## chicken legs (Feb 1, 2009)

your profile pic is cute too


----------



## SanDiega (Feb 1, 2009)

WhiteHotRazor said:


> not the greatest pic but it fit the thread description



geee your a cutie


----------



## WhiteHotRazor (Feb 1, 2009)

thanks chicas


----------



## Surlysomething (Feb 1, 2009)

WhiteHotRazor said:


> not the greatest pic but it fit the thread description



you, always with the hotness


----------



## kinkykitten (Feb 1, 2009)

WhiteHotRazor said:


> not the greatest pic but it fit the thread description



Aww you are adorable!  :happy:


----------



## fatnhappymax (Feb 2, 2009)

Ahhhhh...


----------



## kinkykitten (Feb 2, 2009)

fatnhappymax said:


> Ahhhhh...*Snippedy snip*



Awwww! How sweet!


----------



## Melian (Feb 2, 2009)

WhiteHotRazor said:


> not the greatest pic but it fit the thread description



Hm....I would like to jump on you. Yes. :kiss2:


----------



## chicken legs (Feb 2, 2009)

fatnhappymax said:


> Ahhhhh...



mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------

